# VMware Player - PC im PC emulieren



## seeba (20 März 2006)

Hallo,
ich hab mal den VMware Player, welcher kostenlos zur Verfügung steht, getestet und auf diesem Windows 98 installiert. Jetzt lässt sich perfekt mit alter DOS-Software wie BOSCH-Profi (ältere CL-Steuerungen), STEP5 (älter als 7.23) usw. arbeiten. COM und LPT kann die virtuelle Maschine komplett in Beschlag nehmen und das funktioniert auch. 

Wollte nur einmal darüber berichten.

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## Boxy (20 März 2006)

Wird auch öfters genutzt wenn man verschiedene S7 oder ProtoolPro / ProAgent Versionen nutzen muß. Funktioniert super und man kann dies auch schnell mal auf einem anderen Rechner kopieren und fertig. 
Wenn man mal ne Installation fertig hat, kann man ne CD/DVD davon brennen und bis zum nächsten mal in Schrank aufheben.

Ich nutze es auch wenn ich mit dem XP PG mal ne alte Software nutze welches nur mit Win98 rennt. Als Bsp. TL2000 HMI-Setuptool der WIn Version welche Interserv und Interlink aus Win98 zum übertragen auf ne alte MMC103 nutzt!


----------



## ConEx (20 März 2006)

*MS Virtual PC*

Eine allerdings auf legalem Weg nicht kostenlos zu kriegende Alternative ist Virtual PC von Microsoft (ca. 150 Euro)
Ich habe unter XP Professional als Gast- Betriebssystem Windows 95, Windows 98 und Windows NT installiert. Im Fall von Windows 95 hat auch ein Dongle an der parallelen Schnittstelle funktioniert und die SPS- Programmiersoftware von Selectron (Softing-Basis) ist einwandfrei gelaufen.
Auch dies nur so zur Info.
P.S.: lieber 150 Euro für Software ausgeben als 2 alte PCs bis in alle Ewigkeit mitschleppen


----------



## seeba (20 März 2006)

ConEx schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: lieber 150 Euro für Software ausgeben als 2 alte PCs bis in alle Ewigkeit mitschleppen


Lieber nichts ausgeben, als 2 alte PCs mitzuschleppen.


----------



## Maxl (20 März 2006)

Dass der VMWare Player frei verfügbar ist, ist bekannt.
Aber mit welchem Tool legst die VMs an? Wird da nicht die Vollversion benötigt?

mfg
Max


----------



## seeba (20 März 2006)

Maxl schrieb:
			
		

> Dass der VMWare Player frei verfügbar ist, ist bekannt.
> Aber mit welchem Tool legst die VMs an? Wird da nicht die Vollversion benötigt?
> 
> mfg
> Max



Nein, es gibt einen VMX Creater. Der ist Open Source oder sowas.


----------



## ConEx (24 März 2006)

*VMX Creator*

Seeba, ich habe eben auch gedacht, dass der VM Player nur bereits existierende virtuelle Umgebungen betreiben kann. Deshalb habe ich auf Deinen letzten Beitrag hin den VMX Creator gesucht und auch gefunden.
Leider führen alle Download-Links ins Leere. Scheinbar ist das Programm momentan nicht mehr verfügbar.


----------



## seeba (24 März 2006)

Hier gibt's eine leere Box: ftp://ftp.heise.de/pub/ct/listings/0601-196.zip

Schau dir die VMX doch mal im Texteditor an.


----------



## seeba (24 März 2006)

Ich hab mich vertan: Er heißt Builder und nicht Creator!
http://www.pcwelt.de/downloads/tools_utilities/editoren/132782/


----------



## ConEx (26 März 2006)

*Dankeschön*

Danke, ich werde es mal ausprobieren.


----------

